# Hi Guys from South Africa



## Jonty (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi guys 
I recently saw a video of a tiny boat and having not seen anything like it before investigated and ended up here. I want to try and upload the video and see if anybody here can help me ID it. We don't have much water here where a boat like this would be used, that said I'm still going to try and find/build one for the shits and giggles of it
Cheers Jonty


----------



## Jonty (Oct 6, 2016)

View attachment 2415


----------



## Jonty (Oct 6, 2016)

View attachment 2416
View attachment 2416


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Made by hayarri marine in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Jonty (Oct 6, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks for that, after a bit of googling I've found and bought a set of plans for a Bateau solo 14 which I like the look of for a first attempt at a build


----------

